# When a non WIS purchase makes you happy ....



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

When a non WIS purchase makes you just as happy as buying a watch!










Still in its cellophane wrapper until I put it in a frame later. My heart has skipped several beats since I opened it. :yahoo: :thumbsup: :king:


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

This is not normal or healthy...


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

gimli said:


> This is not normal or healthy...


 Don't worry I can only go out with a responsible adult. :laughing2dw: :thumbsup: :king:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

themysterybidder said:


> Don't worry I can only go out with a responsible adult. :laughing2dw: :thumbsup: :king:


 Try going out with an irresponsible adult. It's more fun. :laughing2dw:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I was gonna' post a piccie of me'sen, but I don't want you getting all ot n bovvered mon cherry!


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

I believe something wonderful has arrived for me in today's post. Pictures later, I promise! I wonder if anyone can guess what it could be to do with?  :yahoo: :laughing2dw: :thumbsup: :king:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

themysterybidder said:


> I believe something wonderful has arrived for me in today's post. Pictures later, I promise! I wonder if anyone can guess what it could be to do with?


 "What a Plonker....!" :laughing2dw:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

New bike?


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

?...










:watch:

:tongue:


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

Mange Tout! I suppose @Karruseland @WRENCH are correct, as he could be selling those items down the market. :biggrin: @Davey P you know me too well! :thumbsup: :king: .


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Lovely jubbly!! :thumbs_up:


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

OK, so everyone who read this topic earlier knew who my delivery would be regarding . :thumbsup:

I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw this on Amazon the other day, my very own Derek "Del Boy" Trotter soft toy! :yahoo:






































He's lovely, isn't he? :thumbsup: :king:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

themysterybidder said:


> I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw this on Amazon the other day, my very own Derek "Del Boy" Trotter soft toy! :yahoo:
> 
> *He's lovely, isn't he?* :thumbsup: :king:


 No.

:laughing2dw:


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

Davey P said:


> Yes.
> 
> :laughing2dw:


 I've corrected that for you. :thumbsup: . Think your auto correct must be failing. :laughing2dw:


----------



## r-macus (Jun 7, 2018)

je ne peux pas parler français


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

Thread revival! :king:

Just a few items to add to the "shrine" @Roger the Dodger :tongue:










Last three pint glasses on the shelf and only one mug left after I went shopping.

Before anyone asks...they're all for me! No relatives or friends will be receiving Del!

(It's perfectly normal behaviour, isn't it?) :biggrin:

:thumbsup: :king:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

themysterybidder said:


> t's﻿﻿﻿﻿ perfectly n﻿ormal b﻿ehav﻿iour,﻿ isn﻿'t it﻿﻿﻿?


 In comparison to what ? :rofl:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Nurse! She's out of bed again.... :laughing2dw:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

themysterybidder said:


> Before anyone asks...they're all for me! No relatives or friends will be receiving Del!
> 
> (It's perfectly normal behaviour, isn't it?)


 No.

:tongue:


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Just treated myself to this, I guess I can justify it as it's Christmas. By the time it gets to me from St. Ives, the cost will have doubled, but it wasn't a huge cost in the first place. I quite like the (late) artists work and auctioned one of his pieces before I left the UK. I like to swim.


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

My pic above is due in Thailand tomorrow. It's had quite a journey. It was collected from St. Ives on the 7th, the journey to date has been: Launceston - Stanstead - Charles De Gaulle - Sennan-Shi (Japan) - Guangzhou - Ho Chi Minh City.

So come tomorrow, it will have been in transit 5 days. I guarantee it will take at least another 5 days to get to me, all of 190km from Bangkok.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

Big fan of meindl foot wear.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I'll stick to Adidas

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

BondandBigM said:


> I'll stick to Adidas
> 
> :laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


 Good for crossing the odd guttery burn. Especially in white/cream. :laughing2dw:

Or for the fashion victim, pre muddied.










https://www.theguardian.com/fashion/fashion-blog/2014/aug/12/distressed-fashion-adidas-trainers-mud


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

WRENCH said:


>


 Only the one? :biggrin:



Bonzodog said:


> Big fan of meindl foot wear.


 Me too, when I spent a lot of time hiking!


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Caller. said:


> Only﻿ the﻿ one﻿?﻿


 The other one is a mirror image. Hope that helps.


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

WRENCH said:


> The other one is a mirror image. Hope that helps.


 It certainly does! :thumbsup:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

WRENCH said:


> Good for crossing the odd guttery burn. Especially in white/cream. :laughing2dw:


 I'll order a black pair

:biggrin:


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

Only a few days until my new addition will be delivered...

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Only-Fools-Horses-Talking-Figure/dp/B07N99KFR4/ref=sr_1_203?m=A38NEEYFNVJZUV&s=merchant-items&ie=UTF8&qid=1549123989&sr=1-203

Delightful, isn't he! :yes: :king:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

themysterybidder said:


> Only a few days until my new addition will be delivered...
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Only-Fools-Horses-Talking-Figure/dp/B07N99KFR4/ref=sr_1_203?m=A38NEEYFNVJZUV&s=merchant-items&ie=UTF8&qid=1549123989&sr=1-203
> 
> Delightful, isn't he! :yes: :king:


 I feel an inferiority complex coming on....I better lie down for a bit now that I'm an old man..... :wheelchair:


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

Roger the Dodger said:


> .I better lie down for a bit now that I'm an old man..... :wheelchair:


 There are three signs of old age. The first is your loss of memory. I forget the other two.


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

Talking Del Boy has finally arrived, lucky I was in for the mail today! :king:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

C'mon, then...what does he say?


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

Roger the Dodger said:


> C'mon, then...what does he say?


 "Cushty", "This time next year, we'll be millionaires", "Lovely Jubbly", "Oh shut up, you tart" and "He Who Dares, Wins". :thumbsup:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> C'mon, then...what does he say?


 "Shut up you tart!", "He who dares, wins!", "Cushty!", "This time next year, we'll be millionaires!" & "Lovely Jubbly!".

Doesn't have a Safety Warning tough !


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Bet you're annoyed he doesn't say 'Will you marry me', and 'Meet the new Mrs, Trotter'........ :biggrin:


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

I ordered something last night, I'm sure you all know who it will be, but what is it? Can't wait! :smiling-face-with-heart-eyes:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Th﻿e Mystery Bidder said:


> I ordered something last night, I'm sure you all know who it will be, but what is it? Can't wait! :smiling-face-with-heart-eyes:


 Hmmmmm...let me think.... :hmmm9uh:


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Th﻿e Mystery Bidder said:


> OK, so everyone who read this topic earlier knew who my delivery would be regarding . :thumbsup:
> 
> I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw this on Amazon the other day, my very own Derek "Del Boy" Trotter soft toy! :yahoo:
> 
> ...


 That looks more like Trigger than Del oops:


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

richy176 said:


> That looks more like Trigger than Del oops:


 Cheeky [email protected]@er! :thumbsup:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

come on can a watch ever compete with a nice motor? Even @BondandBigM knows it can't. Rolex LV or no Rolex LV, its never going to be a Porsche, BM, Merc, Jag or Maser.

[IMG alt="Image result for porsche 930 speedster" data-ratio="71.37"]https://img.pistonheads.com/Fullsize/porsche/911--930-turbo-body-speedster/porsche-911--930-turbo-body-speedster-364360306-1.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Nigelp said:


> come on can a watch ever compete with a nice motor? Even @BondandBigM knows it can't. Rolex LV or no Rolex LV, its never going to be a Porsche, BM, Merc, Jag or Maser.
> 
> [IMG alt="Image result for porsche 930 speedster" data-ratio="71.37"]https://img.pistonheads.com/Fullsize/porsche/911--930-turbo-body-speedster/porsche-911--930-turbo-body-speedster-364360306-1.jpg[/IMG]


 All a car does is get you from A to B and back again...and my Kia Picanto does that admirably.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Roger the Dodger said:


> All a car does is get you from A to B and back again...and my Kia Picanto does that admirably.


 i know some times better than others but thats the top and bottom of it a watch is for more than telling the time. Fair point.

[IMG alt="Image result for kia picanto" data-ratio="66.44"]https://media.whatcar.com/450x299/wc-image/2019-01/1coty2019webdarrencitycar_1.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG alt="Image result for jaguar e type series 1 fhc" data-ratio="56.25"]https://etypeuk.com/media/2341/860080-rearangled.jpg?crop=0.0000000000000025263741715915,0.15699574074074113,0,0.0000042592592567328957&cropmode=percentage&width=1440&height=810&meta=false&rnd=131915207390000000[/IMG]

now come on if offered the gift of both would you have @BondandBigM watch which tells the time superbly and looks lovely on the wrist, or would you rather be handed the keys free to the series 1 FHC?


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Roger the Dodger said:


> All a car does is get you from A to B and back again...and my Kia Picanto does that admirably.


 Whereas a watch can.............tell you the time. Even a £20 quartz one can do that. 

I do enjoy my watches but being at the wheel of a Ferrari flat out down the Hanger Straight at Silverstone is bliss.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> All a car does is get you from A to B and back again...and my Kia Picanto does that admirably.


 So do my Purdy boots, with such panache.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Nigelp said:


> now come on if offered the gift of both would you have @BondandBigM watch which tells the time superbly and looks lovely on the wrist, or would you rather be handed the keys free to the series 1 FHC?


 TBH, I'd probably have an LV like Bond's...my little Kia is so nice and economical to run, tax (£30) and insure (£130).


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Roger the Dodger said:


> TBH, I'd probably have an LV like Bond's...my little Kia is so nice and economical to run, tax (£30) and insure (£130).


 come on rog dont be daft

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/130830-car-v-watch/&do=embed


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

When I retired early six years back,I sold a two year old sub to help fund a new car.Very much doubt I would do the same again,especially given the pollution problems.My car stays in the garage most of the time ,I take the bus.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Bonzodog said:


> When I retired early six years back,I sold a two year old sub to help fund a new car.Very much doubt I would do the same again,especially given the pollution problems.My car stays in the garage most of the time ,I take the bus.


 To be fair whilst cars are fun @Roger the Dodger and yourself do have a point, because they can also be a massive pain in the [email protected] too when they go wrong. Which they all do at some point regardless which is why when it came to replacing the BMW i chose a nice little sensible hatchback.


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

Right the moment you've all been waiting for, my OFAH Breakfast set has arrived! :smiling-face-with-heart-eyes:



















The bowl has a picture of Rodders and the mug has Uncle Albert, nothing worth to see there. :laugh: Obviously, the plate is my favourite! I know you all will be jealous...  :thumbsup:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Bonzodog said:


> My﻿﻿ car﻿﻿﻿ stays in the garage most of the time ,I take the bus.﻿﻿﻿


 Since I moved, my wife doesn't need a car, so I gave it to my niece, who uses it to go to college, and she has looked after it very well. The express bus is quicker anyway, and no parking fees either.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Th﻿e Mystery Bidder said:


>


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

Roger the Dodger said:


> I can't﻿﻿ ﻿﻿see you cove﻿rin﻿g Del's﻿ face w﻿ith b﻿acon, eg﻿gs﻿ and b﻿eans when﻿ yo﻿u have your mo﻿dest break﻿fast every mo﻿rnin﻿g....﻿﻿ :laughing2dw:


 I don't normally lick the plate but in Del's case I could make an exception! :yes:


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

So, yesterday I was in my local Tesco and had a look at the Father's Day aisle and found some fantastic items. :smiling-face-with-heart-eyes: (As much as I love my Dad he isn't getting the glass!) :thumbsup:


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

Caller. said:


> Just treated myself to this, I guess I can justify it as it's Christmas. By the time it gets to me from St. Ives, the cost will have doubled, but it wasn't a huge cost in the first place. I quite like the (late) artists work and auctioned one of his pieces before I left the UK. I like to swim.


 Hi,

Looking at houses for sale in Falmouth, Cornwall (can't afford one) and thought "that picture looks familiar" and then remembered where I'd seen it....

https://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-62494314.html

(image number 5/19)

Cheers.

Gary


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

GaryH said:


> Hi,
> 
> Looking at houses for sale in Falmouth, Cornwall (can't afford one) and thought "that picture looks familiar" and then remembered where I'd seen it....


 Cheers Gary, that was interesting, it was a limited print run of 100, so hard to find really.

But what a fantastic house! I dream of being able to live somewhere like that.


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

Another item to add to my personal collection of the main man! :smiling-face-with-heart-eyes:


----------



## Steve D UK (Sep 28, 2016)

A tray of snails once made me happy on a motorcycling trip. Well, all but one of them. Dodgy snail + motorcycling suit = panic! :wacko:


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

What a lovely package to receive today, well any day is nice to receive Sir David ! :smiling-face-with-heart-eyes:

















One to make @Roger the Dodger jealous, eight discs of Sue Holderness! :laugh:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

The Mystery Bidder said:


> One to make @Roger the Dodger jealous, eight discs of Sue Holderness! :laugh:


 I shall have to go and buy that now....


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

Steve D UK said:


> A tray of snails once made me happy on a motorcycling trip. Well, all but one of them. Dodgy snail + motorcycling suit = panic! :wacko:


 Thats alot of snails - not sure I'd fancy that many and they are in their original shells


----------



## Steve D UK (Sep 28, 2016)

Halfway through, I looked around and others had them but they were being shared between four people.


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

Steve D UK said:


> Halfway through, I looked around and others had them but they were being shared between four people.


 I immediately thought of this... :laugh:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

shoes have sometimes if they are hand made and English.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

wrenny1969 said:


> Thats alot of snails - not sure I'd fancy that many and they are in their original shells


 So you mean to say they take them out of their real shells and put them in another?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Nigelp said:


> shoes﻿ have sometimes if ﻿they are hand m﻿ade and En﻿glish. ﻿


 Protectionist. :baby:

Ok, I agree, still partial to Australia 's finest though.


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

WRENCH said:


> Protectionist. :baby:
> 
> Ok, I agree, still partial to Australia 's finest though.


 R M Williams !


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Bonzodog said:


> R M Williams !


 Yes.


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

WRENCH said:


> Yes.


 Them and Redback are my usual daily wear,just like slippers for the outdoors.


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

Roger the Dodger said:


> So you mean to say they take them out of their real shells and put them in another?


 yes - the French often either remove & cook/ serve in a dish with multiple hollows to take the snail and garlic/ parsley and butter (or whatever) or remove the snails from the original shell and place in another clean or ceramic one along with same butter etc. Personally I'm not a fan of snails, instead I prefer shell fish :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve D UK (Sep 28, 2016)

I've had them both ways before but I didn't know they were in artificial shells. That's when they give you all the implements to hold them and dig 'em out. No, those ones were all in original shells and my mates looked on in disgust as were were in a back road dirty roadside café in France - but I survived to tell the tale! :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

go straight to 4:57 if you want to see the tinned snails being boiled.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

WRENCH said:


> Protectionist. :baby:
> 
> Ok, I agree, still partial to Australia 's finest though.


 Im Barkers mainly


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Nigelp said:


> Im Barkers mainly


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

WRENCH said:


>


 these for casual

[IMG alt="Image result for barker shoes red and black" data-ratio="129.10"]https://www.fields-menswear.com/images/mcclean-leather-suede-wing-tip-brogue-cedar-navy-p1538-5616_thumb.jpg[/IMG]

these for posh

[IMG alt="Image result for barker shoes red and black" data-ratio="100.00"]https://www.pettits.com/product-images/Normal/8f02040e-5b6d-4837-a593-0f71391abccd-1.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

I've just been into my local Asda, I went to see the seasonal aisle and discovered the Father's Day range is now out. First of all I saw a OFAH Rodney mug, which I'm not fussed about, obviously didn't buy one of those. Then a Del Boy one, but I already bought several of them before Christmas. Next, a chilli sauce set, which doesn't do much for me as it's only a cardboard picture of Del, but then my eye caught something completely new to me on the shelf, a new Del Boy biscuit tin! Only two on the shelf so it would have been rude not to buy the two just incase they don't get any more stock.  Also, if anyone needs inspiration for a gift, head to your local Aldi on Sunday to buy a talking Del, Rodders or Uncle Albert. I don't know why they are only selling them now, I've had mine since late January/early February from the official OFAH shop. :laughing2dw: Back to today's purchase, I know you're all desperate to see so, I'll post a picture to treat you all...  :laughing2dw:










His eyes look a bit dodgy in the picture, but trust me they are perfect for me. :king:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

The Mystery Bidder said:


> His eyes﻿﻿ look﻿﻿ ﻿﻿﻿﻿a bit dodgy in the picture, but trust me they are perfect for me. :king:


 Sure that's not Reg ?


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

The Mystery Bidder said:


> His eyes look a bit dodgy in the picture, but trust me they are perfect for me. :king:


 It's obviously a copy of this pic....

[IMG alt="Image result for del trotter" data-ratio="75.00"]http://images4.fanpop.com/image/photos/22200000/Del-derek-del-boy-trotter-22215975-1024-768.jpg[/IMG]

Just a shame the Chinese can't rip off an image accurately....the top one looks like something out of Wallace and Gromit..ie. made of Plasticine... :laughing2dw:


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Just a shame the Chinese can't rip off an image accurately....the top one looks like something out of Wallace and Gromit..ie. made of Plasticine... :laughing2dw:


 If you look at it from a different angle, he's perfect. :smiling-face-with-heart-eyes:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

The Mystery Bidder said:


> If you look at it from a different angle, he's perfect. :smiling-face-with-heart-eyes:


 What?....upside down and back to front?....Seriously, Cass...take them back for a refund. :yes:


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

Roger the Dodger said:


> What?....upside down and back to front?....Seriously, Cass...take them back for a refund. :yes:


 A what, a refund? My Del? No way Pedro! :thumbsup:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

The Mystery Bidder said:


> A what, a refund? My Del? No way Pedro! :thumbsup:


 Immediately springing to mind.... :thumbs_up:

[IMG alt="Image result for specsavers" data-ratio="100.00"]https://www.crompton-place.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/specsavers.png[/IMG]


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Immediately springing to mind.... :thumbs_up:
> 
> [IMG alt="Image result for specsavers" data-ratio="100.00"]https://www.crompton-place.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/specsavers.png[/IMG]


 Cheeky [email protected]@er! :laughing2dw: I've taken another picture, from a different angle. Looks better? :thumbsup:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

blimey rog do you never talk to the wife?


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

The Mystery Bidder said:


> Cheeky [email protected]@er! :laughing2dw: I've taken another picture, from a different angle. Looks better? :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Just hang on while I get my 'special' glasses...it might make a difference...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not allowed to talk while East Coronation Dale is on, in fact I'm not even allowed in the same room. :rofl:


 surely thats a good thing?


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Just hang on while I get my 'special' glasses...it might make a difference...


 I'm happy with it! :clap:



Roger the Dodger said:


> I'm not allowed to talk while East Coronation Dale is on, in fact I'm not even allowed in the same room. :rofl:


 Is she allowed to talk when Felicity Kendal or Sue Holderness is on? :laughing2dw: You'll need to start watching "Still Open All Hours", as Sue has become a regular customer now! Filming is in progress. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

The Mystery Bidder said:


> I'm happy with it! :clap:
> 
> Is she allowed to talk when Felicity Kendal or Sue Holderness is on? :laughing2dw: You'll need to start watching "Still Open All Hours", as Sue has become a regular customer now! Filming is in progress. :thumbsup:


 what about when match of the day is on or the news?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Purchasing this map about 16 years ago made me very happy.

It is the first map of the Witwatersrand Goldfield dated February 1887

The goldfield was discovered by George Harrison in February or March 1886 although at the time the significance wasn't truly appreciated as the initial geological interpretation was that the pebbly rock was from an old river and would have no depth (how wrong they were with mines to the west of this map operating at 4000 metres depth). In May 1886 Harrison entered into a prospecting agreement with the owner of the farm Langlaagte and was awarded a discoverer's claim by the Transvaal government who declared the diggings public in September 1886. Harrison sold his claim for £10 and was never heard of again! Millions of dollars of gold were on his claim!

The first plots for the new town of Johannesburg were auctioned in December 1886 and the rest is history.

The red blocks on the map were the claims in February 1887 and interesting to note that the name of the goldfield was given as the Pretoria and Heidelberg goldfield, the names of the nearest towns, given Johannesburg was just a few shacks at this time.

I don't know of another of these maps in private hands although I am sure there will be a few somewhere. not sure what I am going to do with it mind you, its just one of those things that made me happy :biggrin:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

The Mystery Bidder said:


> Is she allowed to talk when Felicity Kendal or Sue Holderness is on? :laughing2dw: You'll need to start watching "Still Open All Hours", as Sue has become a regular customer now! Filming is in progress. :thumbsup:


 She's not allowed in my TV room when I'm watching my vintage comedy programmes. :wicked:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

JoT said:


> Purchasing this map about 16 years ago made me very happy.
> 
> It is the first map of the Witwatersrand Goldfield dated February 1887
> 
> ...


 This is me a long time ago sat on the Main Reef at George Harrison's discovery claim on Langlaagte


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Its cars with me, but you all know that, a new car always makes me happy, as i grow older though Im finding that watches might be taking as much precedence in my affections, to the point i put them first. Cars whatever they are seems to have become a bit ubiquitous which is why i got one that would be fast and exciting and slip seamlessly into life.

im following in the footsteps of @BondandBigM he seems to know what he is doing. No more Maserati.


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

I blame @JoT for this purchase, I'm hooked on it! I couldn't wait for Forces TV to show them all! :thumbsup:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

The Mystery Bidder said:


> I blame @JoT for this purchase, I'm hooked on it! I couldn't wait for Forces TV to show them all! :thumbsup:


 Glad I could help! 24 discs, that will keep you going for a while :laughing2dw:


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

It's arrived even before it's official release! :clap:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Cassie-O said:


> It's arrived even before it's official release! :clap:


 Have you played it yet?


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Have you played it yet?


 Of course! I tried to see if The Butler would let me buy some of the properties before landing on them, but it's against the rules apparently! :laughing2dw:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Cassie-O said:


> Of course! I tried to see if The Butler would let me buy some of the properties before landing on them, but it's against the rules apparently! :laughing2dw:


 I thought you might have kept it wrapped up in its cellophane as a mint example...never to be used in anger. :laughing2dw:


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

Roger the Dodger said:


> I thought you might have kept it wrapped up in its cellophane as a mint example...never to be used in anger. :laughing2dw:


 I had to open it. :yes: I've moved the Community Chest cards ever so slightly to cover Raquel's face. :thumbsup:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

You mean you have it out on display?.... :swoon:

I can imagine you being a bit like Hyacinth Bucket and holding an OFAH themed candlelight supper for all your friends...

"Do be careful of the Del Boy Monopoly set with the hand painted tokens!"....

:laughing2dw:


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

Roger the Dodger said:


> You mean you have it out on display?.... :swoon:
> 
> I can imagine you being a bit like Hyacinth Bucket and holding an OFAH themed candlelight supper for all your friends...
> 
> ...


 No, it always gets put carefully into the box by me. :yes: Making sure that all paper money and cards remains flat, if any should get a mark or a crease there will be a few expletives used, rest assured of that. :tongue: Did you know that Sue Holderness is in "Still Open All Hours" now as a regular? I'm always waiting for Granville to pinch her! :laughing2dw:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Cassie-O said:


> No, it always gets put carefully into the box by me. :yes: Making sure that all paper money and cards remains flat, if any should get a mark or a crease there will be a few expletives used, rest assured of that. :tongue: Did you know that Sue Holderness is in "Still Open All Hours" now as a regular? I'm always waiting for Granville to pinch her! :laughing2dw:


 I shall have to watch that.....BBC1 you say?


----------

